# Lenovo Diwali Offer - Payment For Successful Registration!



## nikitad (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, 
I buy Flex 2-14 in diwali and registered on lenovo promo net for extended warranty, My registration was successful and i got mail for payment through online  or DD.  I made online payment by my Debit card and my money was deducted from account but after  5 days their is no any replay or notification from lenovo team.  My money is already deducted from my account, i send them mail and tried to call but both things are useless.  Please suggest.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 26, 2014)

wats your token status on lenovopromo.net showing


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 30, 2014)

[MENTION=297073]nikitad[/MENTION] , any update, I am also applying for extended warranty.


----------

